# Afflalo



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> I know it seems counterintuitive to talk about a starting shooting guard as a candidate for the Sixth Man of the Year Award, but I ask that you hear me out.
> 
> Arron Afflalo was inserted into the Denver Nuggets starting lineup back on November 10th and hasn't been removed since. Despite his starting status, he is averaging about three fewer minutes per game than J.R. Smith at the shooting guard position.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...arter-for-sixth-man-of-the-year-consideration


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Always tought that he was a brilliant addition to the Nuggets. He came for cheap, and he showed flashes of being able to guard any SG in the league. He's limited by his lack of height and athleticism when guarding bigger players, but he's the prototypical 5th starter on a great team.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I think he limited Kobe to something like 2 - 4 points in the whole of the second half in a Nuggets win a few weeks ago.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i think this shows that a lot of players, if they just put into the effort to work on their game and is finally given opportunity to play, can be valuable assets to teams. if you put in the hours, the opportunity will come.

dahntay jones is having a great season himself, but affalo has certainly filled his shoes pretty well.


----------

